# Funktionalität der WagoLibModbus_IP_01.lib  für Codesys 3.5 verfügbar?



## sps_21 (4 Dezember 2022)

Hallo,
da ich die grundsätzliche Funktionalität demnächst brauche (also keinen Konfigurator!) ist meine Frage, ob dafür schon im neuen Codesys ein Nachfolger bereitsteht...
Alternativ eine Hochsprachen-Bibliothek (C, Python, ...) für die PFC-Reihe...

Vllt. weiß das ja jemand  
Danke!

PS: Die Suche wirft nur Version 2.3 aus,  nichts unter e!Cockpit, nichts f. PFC-KBUS-Buszugriffe


----------



## Tobsucht (5 Dezember 2022)

Wenn Du im Bibliotheksverwalter nach Modbus suchst, sollte Dir schon die Bibliothek WagoAppPlcModbus angezeigt werden.


----------



## sps_21 (6 Dezember 2022)

Tobsucht schrieb:


> Wenn Du im Bibliotheksverwalter nach Modbus suchst, sollte Dir schon die Bibliothek WagoAppPlcModbus angezeigt werden.



Okay, das konnte ich noch nicht testen, da ich momentan nur die "Androhung" des Einsatzes v. C3.5 habe ;-)
Aber gut zu wissen!


----------



## strgalt (7 Dezember 2022)

Tobsucht schrieb:


> Wenn Du im Bibliotheksverwalter nach Modbus suchst, sollte Dir schon die Bibliothek WagoAppPlcModbus angezeigt werden.


Sicher, das du damit nicht e!Cockpit meinst?
Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, ist Modbus bisher in Codesys 3.5 nicht mehr verfügbar. Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.
Wenn ich die Release Notes nicht völlig falsch interpretiert habe, geht mit Codesys 3.5 fast nichts mehr, kein Modbus, kein Profibus, kein OPC, u.s.w.


----------



## Tobsucht (7 Dezember 2022)

Codesys bringt auf jeden Fall einen eigenen Modbuskonfigurator mit. Leider fehlen viele Funktionen für Wago Geräte wie das Scannen und Datentypen wie REAL. 
Die Bibliothek funktioniert auch weiterhin. Bei meiner Aussage mit der Suche bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass eine Wago Steuerung verwendet wird. Im Paket sind dann auch die Wago Bibliotheken, bekannt aus e!Cockpit, enthalten.


----------



## sps_21 (8 Dezember 2022)

strgalt schrieb:


> Sicher, das du damit nicht e!Cockpit meinst?
> Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, ist Modbus bisher in Codesys 3.5 nicht mehr verfügbar. Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.
> Wenn ich die Release Notes nicht völlig falsch interpretiert habe, geht mit Codesys 3.5 fast nichts mehr, kein Modbus, kein Profibus, kein OPC, u.s.w.



Quelle?  Link?

Gesucht habe ich auch, aber bei Wago - wie schon geschrieben - nix gefunden. Ich bin aber auch einfach davon ausgegangen, dass die Adaption/Integration von Bussystemen immer auf Herstellerseite (sprich Wago-speziell) ist. Codesys liefert nur Basis-APIs je nach Prozessorarchitektur, damit es ihnen in den Kram passt ;-)
Schlussfolgerung: Somit finde ich bei Codesys nichts dazu... 

Wohlgemerkt - nur meine Annahme.


----------



## Tobsucht (8 Dezember 2022)

Für den Konfigurator aus CODESYS habe ich keine Doku gefunden.
Manchmal versteckt sich im Verzeichnis C:\ProgramData\CODESYS\LibDoc\3S - Smart Software Solutions GmbH aber was interessantes.

Der CODESYS Modbuskonfigurator ist aber fast selbst erklärend.
Für Modbus TCP fügst Du über "Gerät anhängen ..." aus Feldbusse/Ethernet Adapter eine Ethernet Schnittstelle hinzu.
unter dieser Schnittstelle kannst Du dann deinen Master oder Slave anlegen.
Für Modbus RTU kann man direkt den Modbus COM Port unter Feldbusse/Modbus/Modbus serieller Port auswählen.


Die Wago Bibliotheken / Pakete gibt es hier:

Wago PLC unter CODESYS 3.5:





						Download zu „CODESYS Development-System V3 inklusive WAGO Device-Support-Package“ | WAGO
					

Sie haben noch kein CODESYS Development-System V3 installiert und möchten WAGO Steuerungen programmieren? Dann sind Sie hier genau richtig. Mit dem CODESYS Development-System V3 programmieren Sie gemäß dem IEC-61131-3-Standard. Die Software ermöglicht das grafische und textuelle Programmieren...




					www.wago.com
				




Fremde Steuerung mit Wago Feldbuskoppler:





						Download zu „Bibliotheken für CODESYS V3.x“ | WAGO
					

WAGO Bibliotheken auf CODESYS V3.x basierten Steuerungssystemen WagoAppASi WagoAppCanLayer2 WagoAppCom WagoAppDALI WagoAppDCDriveController WagoAppDigitalImpulseInterface WagoAppEnOcean WagoAppFuse WagoAppHART WagoAppIOLink WagoAppM_Bus WagoAppPowerMeasurement WagoAppRTC WagoAppSolenoid...




					www.wago.com


----------



## Schlabbesaicher (8 Dezember 2022)

Der Codesys Konfigurator beim COM für ModbusRTU funktioniert in der aktuellen PFC200 und Codesys 3.5 nicht.
Warum auch immer beim CC100 gehts.
Denke mal weil der COM noch vom Typ WagoSysCom_Internal.FBSerialInterface_Internal ist und nicht das Interface von Codesys selbst.
Die Bibliothek WagoAppPlcModbus funktioniert aber einwandfrei!
Muss man dann leider eben selbst Programmieren und es gibt relativ wenig Beispiele dafür.


----------



## strgalt (8 Dezember 2022)

sps_21 schrieb:


> Quelle?  Link?



Wago Doku:
Beachten Sie die folgenden Einschränkungen in CODESYS gegenüber e!COCKPIT:
• *Modbus RTU wird speziell für PFC nicht unterstützt.*
• Modbus UDP wird nicht unterstützt (damit z. B. keine Multicast-Requests).
• Spezifische TCP/IP-Parameter (Keep Alive, Type of Service) werden nicht unterstützt.
• Der Funktionscode FC22 (Maskierung von Registern) wird nicht unterstützt.
• Ebenso der Funktionscode FC66 (Abfrage größerer Datenmengen in einem Request).
• Gerätespezifische Sonderregister werden nicht unterstützt.
• Der MODBUS-Dienst ist nur mit laufender SPS-Applikation verfügbar.

- The OPC UA Server and Client are not included in this Firmware.
- PROFINET and PROFIBUS are not included in this Firmware.


----------



## sps_21 (9 Dezember 2022)

strgalt schrieb:


> Wago Doku:
> ...
> • Gerätespezifische Sonderregister werden nicht unterstützt.
> • Der MODBUS-Dienst ist nur mit laufender SPS-Applikation verfügbar.



Gut, auch wenn ich immer noch nicht weiß wo ich das nachlesen kann, inhaltlich hilft es mir weiter...
Den Konfigurator brauche ich eh nicht...


----------



## Schlabbesaicher (9 Dezember 2022)

sps_21 schrieb:


> Gut, auch wenn ich immer noch nicht weiß wo ich das nachlesen kann, inhaltlich hilft es mir weiter...
> Den Konfigurator brauche ich eh nicht...


Hier kannst es nachlesen Wago hat nen relativ gut dokumentieren Leitfaden zum Umstieg von e!Cockpit auf Wago gemacht.
Ganz unten steht das mit ModbusRTU
https://techdocs.wago.com/Software/eCOCKPIT_Migration/de-DE/index.html#2514964491


----------



## strgalt (10 Dezember 2022)

Schlabbesaicher schrieb:


> https://techdocs.wago.com/Software/eCOCKPIT_Migration/de-DE/index.html#2514964491


Vielen Dank! Ich hatte mir die Infos aus mehreren Dokus zusammen gesucht.
Wie kommt man zu so einem Link? Von der Wago Homepage?


----------



## Schlabbesaicher (12 Dezember 2022)

strgalt schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Ich hatte mir die Infos aus mehreren Dokus zusammen gesucht.
> Wie kommt man zu so einem Link? Von der Wago Homepage?


Ist auf der Produktseite von der PFC200 (750-8212) bei Downloads und Dokumentation zu finden.
Zusätzlich auch noch als PDF in dem Codesys V3 mit Wago DSP Package.
Glaube der link zu den Techdocs war in der FW23 changelog drinnen.


----------

